# 94 nissan hardbody 3.0 engine swap



## Conroy65 (May 9, 2015)

I have a technical question maybe someone can help. I have a 94 Nissan hardbody with a ve30 engine with a 5 speed 4x4 of course. As yall already know that engine is weak as pond water. I'm considering doing a vg30dett swap. I am not worried about the wiring harness or the fabrication of the swap. My only concern is the bellhousing. Can anyone tell me if they share the same bell housing? Or point me in the direction of a different engine option? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

inregards to your concern about the bellhousing:
can you drop the motor, and remove the bell houseing and phyically check it against a vg30dett bell housing from say a junk yard?

or better yet, do some research in a near by junk yard on two 94 nissans from a junk yard?
I have seen a handfull of these older Nissans out in the junk yard in my town / city / county.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I checked again, was trying to see if the block was the same on both the 
The ve30 engine, and the vg30dett,
and I searched in Google for the keywords:
* 94 Nissan hardbody
* ve30 engine 
* vg30dett swap.
* bellhousing, etc, 

I was trying to see if I could find the bolt hole pattern for these 
engines / Transmission's mating surface. 
I would assume that the bolt hole pattern 
would be the same, then you could use the exsiting trans. 

However, I was not able to find any drawing on the 
bolt hole patterns for the engines. 

maybe some one more experienced than me can say if the engine blocks are the same 
for the ve30 engine, and vg30dett, and if the Trans should be swapped as you had originally asked.
my experience is limmited to the 2.4 liter engines, and Ive never swapped out a nissan engine, let alone 
a diff model.

so back to the drawing board., or junk yard, etc.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a "VG30E" engine, not a "VE30," and I'm pretty certain the transmission will bolt up.


----------

